# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  What does Spinning represent?

## prettyboyandyy

Heyy, i'm new to these boards, had an intense dream about a year aso and I'ts always been on my mind, so decided to open up an account here, hope this is the right spot to be posting this....

Okayy, i'm 24,  male, college student, go to gym, and no girlfriend, incase that matters.(I don't think it does but I wasn't sure)

I was kind of awake but about to pass out.  Eveyrthing was fine, all of a sudden, I could not stop spinning, I wasn't actually moving, but it felt as if i was. I tried to hold onto anything around me, but i coudln't  stop the spinning. The spinning was in a complete circle, non stop clock-wise(but it was more going right-ways in a circle), over and over again.  It was always to the right.  I was very scared, since i could not stop spinning.  I tried to stop, but i couldn't.  And I remember, i kept saying, "It's happening again."  since i wouldn't stop spinning.  I remember crying out for help, and even felt as if i was going to die. (I think i was just really scared)


Okay, what does this spinning represent?
Thanks(:

----------


## moonshine

you entered sleep paralysis. 
check out the tutorials on WILDing. 
No need to be scared, most of us try hard to get the spinning or similar. 
its the doorway to a lucid dream.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

I get that, but I think it's fun. I don't think it's SP (I have moved while "spinning" before) I usually get it when I am really tired. If you want to stop it, open your eyes and stare at one point in space. That always works for me.

----------


## Lucid fanatic

I got that before when i was a child! Everything started spinning and changing colour until it felt like i blacked out (where as i just woke up  :smiley: ) The wierd thing was i was sceraming at my parents to help but it was as if they couldn't hear me... well more like they were ignoring me... It stayed with me for like 8 years..

----------


## moonshine

> I get that, but I think it's fun. I don't think it's SP (I have moved while "spinning" before) I usually get it when I am really tired. If you want to stop it, open your eyes and stare at one point in space. That always works for me.



Could be an inner ear condition.  ::D: 
Or maybe you were drunk.

----------


## Shift

It sounds like some basic hypnagogic hallucinations, both the spinning and the fear like that. Could you move your body? Were you paralyzed? IF you could not move your body, you were most likely experiencing Sleep Paralysis.

You said 'again', does this happen to you often? If it does, read up on Isolated Sleep Paralysis and the "WILD" technique and you can learn to turn it around into something awesome.  :smiley:

----------


## Alex117

I think its SP, you should enjoy your spinning! Like me! ::banana::

----------


## yellowlight

This has happened to me this morning. I almost got into a WILD but I fell asleep (don't really understand how I could fall asleep in that spinning).

----------


## Psylocibin

I'm not sure what spinning represents, but a lot of things in nature are spinning, or spiraling. 



A snail's home.



Waves.



DNA.



Galaxies.



Chakras.

So what spinning could represent, is reconnecting to the creating and at the same time destructing energy. Which could be why it destructs a lucid dream environment and creates a new dream environment. You could've been afraid because of the "destruction" of your waking mind. 

Just musing, who knows really.  :tongue2:

----------


## Shift

I would say not. If you think about it, unspinning DNA isn't destructive in the slightest and allows for transcription. So really, spinning isn't bad at all.

Ah never mind, I just realized this has been moved to BD  ::shock::  Ignore me.

----------


## BigFan

> you entered sleep paralysis. 
> check out the tutorials on WILDing. 
> No need to be scared, most of us try hard to get the spinning or similar. 
> its the doorway to a lucid dream.



Fully disagree  :smiley: 





> I get that, but I think it's fun. I don't think it's SP (I have moved while "spinning" before) I usually get it when I am really tired. If you want to stop it, open your eyes and stare at one point in space. That always works for me.



Partially agree  :smiley: 

I've had a similar experience before. A couple of years back, I was helping someone in a healing thing and after sometime, I suddenly started spinning and here's the creepy part. I felt like I was floating or levitating, but, once I told myself that I'm still on the ground, the spinning slowed down and went away. It wasn't SP, I didn't even know what SP was back then and I wasn't even in bed or tired, etc.... I had a similar experience a couple of days back when I was sitting down on the ground with my eyes closed. I was spinning in one direction, only to have the spinning slow down and spin in the other direction. This occurred twice until it either stopped on its own or I just opened my eyes, can't remember which one it was. This wasn't SP at all, so, I don't know what it was, it was fun though and I wouldn't mind having it again  ::D: 





> Ah never mind, I just realized this has been moved to BD  Ignore me.



Just curious, what do you have against the BD section?  :tongue2:

----------


## Shift

The fact that it's on a lucid dreaming website, and in this case especially that it's in the sleep and dreams section.

----------


## yellowlight

> Originally Posted by moonshine
> 
> 
> you entered sleep paralysis.
> check out the tutorials on WILDing.
> No need to be scared, most of us try hard to get the spinning or similar.
> its the doorway to a lucid dream.
> 
> 
> ...



Just because you don't believe it was SP it doesn't mean that it wasn't. I was in SP when this happened to me.

----------


## BigFan

> Just because you don't believe it was SP it doesn't mean that it wasn't. I was in SP when this happened to me.



umm, I know what I experienced and I know for a FACT that it wasn't SP, because, I was able to stop the spinning anytime, since, I wasn't paralyzed, but, instead I decided to try and maintain it. I am not saying that you don't experience spinning in SP, but, I wasn't even close to SP in my case. It makes me wonder what it was that I experienced though  :tongue2:

----------


## Psylocibin

> The fact that it's on a lucid dreaming website, and in this case especially that it's in the sleep and dreams section.



Maybe some other time you'll notice the connection.

He asked what spinning represents. I wondered what it could represent, from my own perspective.

P.S. You're living in a box.  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

> The fact that it's on a lucid dreaming website, and in this case especially that it's in the sleep and dreams section.



Well, most other forums have an other section, if you look at anime forums, some of them are supposed to be specific for a certain anime, yet they still have a lot of sections for other animes, just the way things work. As for your second point, some people believe that OBEs are LDs which are dreams, so, its makes sense to be in the sleep and dreams section. Finally, how would it look if they just made a whole section for BD?  :tongue2:

----------


## cky464

I've had spinning feelings with sleep paralysis.  They don't happen often but they accompany sleep paralysis for me.  Sometimes it's pleasant but I've had one or two bad times.  One time I was close to falling asleep into a nap (i get SP usually during the day) and I became frozen.  Then I saw myself in an empty gymnasium, and I slowly started to spin, and it got faster and faster.  Then voices coming from all directions were whispering words in my ears and symbols flashed all over...It was really uncomfortable.

----------


## DeathCell

> Heyy, i'm new to these boards, had an intense dream about a year aso and I'ts always been on my mind, so decided to open up an account here, hope this is the right spot to be posting this....
> 
> Okayy, i'm 24,  male, college student, go to gym, and no girlfriend, incase that matters.(I don't think it does but I wasn't sure)
> 
> I was kind of awake but about to pass out.  Eveyrthing was fine, all of a sudden, I could not stop spinning, I wasn't actually moving, but it felt as if i was. I tried to hold onto anything around me, but i coudln't  stop the spinning. The spinning was in a complete circle, non stop clock-wise(but it was more going right-ways in a circle), over and over again.  It was always to the right.  I was very scared, since i could not stop spinning.  I tried to stop, but i couldn't.  And I remember, i kept saying, "It's happening again."  since i wouldn't stop spinning.  I remember crying out for help, and even felt as if i was going to die. (I think i was just really scared)
> 
> 
> Okay, what does this spinning represent?
> Thanks(:



Your life spinning out of control, so to speak. 

If it was just a dream.. But it seems as if its the beginning of something else..

----------

